# Aqua Medic Ocean light 150 MH pendant - HQI?



## Steve Smith (29 Jul 2009)

Hey all.  Just got hold of one of these which needed a new MH bulb.  I bought an HQI bulb as I was sure this is what it takes.  After fitting it and switching it on, all I get is a quiet buzzing sound and no light   

If a unit isn't HQI, is this what will happen?  Should I have bought a non-HQI bulb?  Am I looking at a duff light unit?   

I need to sort this ASAP, as the ebayer I bought it off is hassling me for feedback and I'm not going to give any untill I know it works!

Cheers


----------



## Roy S (29 Jul 2009)

Dont want to sound like I'm teaching granny to suck eggs but are you sure the bulb is making good contact with the bulb electrical contacts??
Failing that it sounds lke the ignitor may have gone, normally a pretty easy fix IF you know your way around lighting systems

HQI bulbs are metal halides, just another name for them! (I believe the full term is High Quartz Iodide) refering to the makeup of the discharge chamber of the bulb

You can get hold of ignitors from places like commercial lamps:

http://www.commercial-lamps.co.uk/acatalog/Control_Gear.html

If you scroll down the ignitors are on that page.

If you dont feel to confident about it, give them a ring and have a chat with them about the problem they'll be able to advise you.

Hope its some help

regards

Roy


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that Roy.  I had another look this morning and it looks like one of the metal contacts on one side of the unit has corroded.  I knew there was an issue with that side as the spring inside the socket has gone.  I wonder if I need to replace that socket...


----------



## Roy S (30 Jul 2009)

It does sound like that could be the fault, the problem with duff bulbs and holders, is they sometimes cause the ignitor to continually try to fire up the bulb and burns them out if the problem isn't corrected. Changing the bulb holder would be my first choice, but make sure you can get hold of an ignitor for it before you start(should be no problem)....just in case


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

Thinking again about trying to get this light unit working, as I didn't actually get it working in the end.  

These look like they might be the same ends:  http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?Pa ... ProdID=398

Anyone have any experience with replacing Halide sockets?  Either that, or can anyone recommend a marine forum I might be able to get more info from?

Thanks all


----------



## George Farmer (25 Feb 2010)

Ultimate Reef (UK) and Reef Central (US) are two excellent reef forums.

Good luck with the light mate.


----------



## dkm (25 Feb 2010)

I second UltimateReef. There is hundreds of people on there with alot of knowledge about everything technical.

Or you could try giving http://www.marine-lighting.co.uk a ring. Very helpful guys.

Dave


----------



## dkm (25 Feb 2010)

Or even aB Aqua Medic Ltd:

Tel: 08450903500

Dave


----------



## ice (6 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve, Try Coventry Aquatics they maybe able to help speak to Robin or Lisa tell them Karl gave you the number 02476 503  050


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home today:






I was a bit concerned the MH bulb wouldn't fit, as it just looked wrong but tested and it fits nicely.  Will try and fix the light unit in the next few weeks.

I haven't looked yet, but can anyone confirm my suspiscions that theres no positive or negative wire as such?  I assume it's just power passed through the bulb and out the other side...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Mar 2010)

Just an idea, but once a MH bulb has been on for a while and you turn it off it won't turn on again for a while. It just makes a buzzing noise. I don't know if this is similar to what happened with you. Have you tried the original light again?

I am sure you are aware but you should not touch the glass on a MH bulb, otherwise the oils on your skin will make the bulb blow as they superheat once the light has been on for a bit.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

Hi Lisa.  Thanks for that, but no the actual ceramic socket disintegrated.  Also, it was a sprung socket and the metal spring fell apart too.

I'm going to have a go at replacing this next week sometime.  I'll keep you all posted


----------



## samc (26 Mar 2010)

this is the same halide that i have. i am pretty sure there are no positive and negative as i tried it both ways and it worked the same


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks Sam, that's what I thought 

Once I get this fixed, I'll be making a light hanging rail, almost identical to Mr Saintly's here:

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=6218


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

I'm sitting with the light in bits in front of me now and pondering.  All I actually need to fix the light using the current sockets is a stupid little crimp on terminal thing.  One side has totally burnt out and corroded away.  The rest of the socket is fine though!  Even the spring.  But can I find any for sale anywhere?!  

Can anyone help?  I need one of these (sorry for the poor photo):


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2010)

Heres a pic of the socket.  I've found them for sale in the US, but not in the UK


----------



## JamesM (29 Mar 2010)

I'd buy a cheap security light and use it for parts...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Mar 2010)

Have a look in places like Newey and Eyre, JBM, wilts. These are electrical wholesalers and they may sell security lights which are metal halide, or they may sell parts/help you out.


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Mar 2010)

Hey guys.  Thanks for the advice.  I already have a replacement fixture (see pic on previous page).  Now I've dismantled the unit properly I can see it's only a simple thing I need to fix this.  I'd rather use the original sockets then have to DIY it!   That being said, I'm probably still going to DIY it due to time scales of finding a replacement.  It was more a case of seeing if anyone else had any ideas where to get spares.

Oh well, time to dig out the drill!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

Well, success!

Essentially, after a lot of trial and error (involving building and stripping down the light several times!) I got it sorted.  I had to use the new MH socket, as I was unable find replacement parts for the original socket that was damaged.  So, a series of modifications followed, which included cutting pieces out of the reflector, drilling holes in it and removing other pieces all together.

After finally mounting the new socket and re-assembling everything, I found the MH bulb was sitting too high, and therefore the glass panel couldn't slide in front of it.  Frustration is one way to describe my thoughts at that moment!  After some thinking and stripping down of the light I figured I would have to space the fitting bolts so that the socket would sit lower into the reflector.  I had to chop a few more bits off and buy some washers.  

Finally, tonight after much swearing, frustration, sweat and almost tears it's working!





Naturally the first thing I do is put it over my 20ltr nano 

Thanks again to everyone for the advice/support!  If anyone needs a spare MH socket for an AquaMedic light, let me know


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Apr 2010)

Yay! Well done Steve


----------



## kimwoodlin (28 May 2011)

Congrats to you Steve, you have a beautiful tank. Keep it up!


----------

